
OpenBSD/FBI allegations denied by named participant - kazuya
http://www.itworld.com/open-source/130820/openbsdfbi-allegations-denied-named-participant
======
psadauskas
What a terrible article.

tl;dr: I emailed some dude with the same name as a guy in the email. He
replied that he didn't know what I was talking about.

------
Havoc
They are innocent until proven guilt, but from purely practical perspective it
makes little difference whether they deny it. Doubt has been cast on the code
& the only way this is gonna go away is if someone reputable checks it.

